# Getting rid of excess treasure maps?



## Buttonsy (Dec 21, 2019)

Is there any way to get rid of treasure maps besides actually playing them? Is there a way to sell or discard them? I have 138 of the normal bell maps and they are just never worth it, plus it's hard to get the materials needed to play them for the low amount of reward. I really like to keep my inventory clean and hate clutter, so I hate seeing all those maps... :/


----------



## Circus (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that the only way to get rid of them is to play them.


----------

